# The way that nurses speak to you.



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Hi just wondered how everyone else feels about this.

During my first iui the main nurse that saw me was really positive and upbeat - saying encouraging things (not being unrealistic) - but genuinly positive.

I am now on my second iui and the nurse that I see is quite negative.  Rushed off her feet and can't wait to get me out of the room.  I know the dept. is busy but a smile and positive comment really goes a long way.

I have been feeling really negative this cycle and last night I discussed it with HB and it is all down to the way this nurse has been.

Its funny how such a small thing like getting a smile or a cheery disposition can make a difference to how you feel!!

rrh
x


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

I am a nurse and I pride myself on leaving my problems at home and making sure that whatever is happening 'behind the scenes' is kept away from the patient as that is not their problem! Sometimes things do go a bit tits up but a smile and an apology go a long way   Everyday I meet healthcare workers who make you wonder why they are in the job in the first place   Don't let one person get you down and if it becomes a real problem then I would ask to see someone else or speak to someone more senior about it. If it was one of my staff members then I would want to know who is not doing their job as well as they could be so it could be dealt with


----------



## purplejr (May 20, 2009)

Hi Red,

I know exactly what you mean. The first clinic we went to couldn't have been friendlier and helpful. Subsequent 2 have not been quite as good apart from the odd nurse here and there. I think it makes a huge difference on how you feel going through tx. Does it really cost that much to smile occasionally?

We're having the same prob with midwives at the mo. 1st one we saw was good, one yesterday was just drippy. No apology that she was 20 mins late, left the door open through the consult and just totally disorganised.

Good luck with your tx and hope you get your BFP soon.

   and


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Thanks both for replies   

rrh
x


----------

